# TPF Darkroom Print Exchange Round 2



## KevinR (May 11, 2005)

Was wondering if anybody would be interested in a round 2 on a print exchange?

I would be willing to handle it on my end. I've got time, pretty much have the summer off.

I know we have a decent amount of new members and after reading the film vs. digital, some of them may be interested.

Let me know if you have interest and then we can set up the pertinent information.


----------



## terri (May 11, 2005)

> I've got time, pretty much have the summer off.


 Stop bragging.    :x 

I might be; depends on the details.... how many prints are we talking, and must we include another contact sheet?   That Matt was a slavedriver.


----------



## KevinR (May 11, 2005)

I wasn't thinking contact sheets.

I guess it depends how many would be interested. If it's a good size group 1 should do. If it's smaller, maybe 2.


----------



## KevinR (May 11, 2005)

^


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (May 11, 2005)

> That Matt was a slavedriver.



yeah until he got the prints.

I'm fairly interested in this also.  I'd like to hear the deatils before committing myself again though.  (especially since i don't have any paper at the moment)


----------



## KevinR (May 11, 2005)

If we get a decent amount, we could figure out if we want a theme, or just maybe favorite print. Something like that.

As far as time frame, I'm figuring a month or two to get things sent.


----------



## oriecat (May 11, 2005)

I'll throw in another maybe.   But no on the theme idea.  I'm not big on that.


----------



## KevinR (May 12, 2005)

The theme idea wasn't really my first choice, just throwing out some ideas. I would rather go with a print that represents maybe what you feel is your personal style. The shots I sent really aren't mine. It just happened to be what I was printing at the time, since I jumped in late.

Should I open this up a little and post elsewhere on the TPF? Or try to limit to darkroom work?

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## terri (May 12, 2005)

I would personally perfer we limit it to darkroom work.  I don't really want to see a machine print or inkjet print of anyone's image, if that's what you were asking.


----------



## KevinR (May 12, 2005)

Yeah, that's pretty much what I was asking. I know there are people out there shooting B&W, then scanning and printing. Not my thing, but I thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## terri (May 12, 2005)

KevinR said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's pretty much what I was asking. I know there are people out there shooting B&W, then scanning and printing. Not my thing, but I thought I would throw it out there.


Well, I'll let the majority rule, but I'd prefer darkroom prints only.   Maybe to add another dimension, we could remember not only to sign our prints on the back  :blushing:  BUT it might be fun to jot down the developing technique used.


----------



## KevinR (May 12, 2005)

That's a good idea. We could run it as a information sharing trade. The print could come with all of the pertinent info.

Paper Type
Film Type
Developers
Times
Contrast Filtration
Toners if used

That kind of stuff. Could be interesting


----------



## oriecat (May 12, 2005)

I agree!  We need to keep our darkroom snobs exchanges as snobby as possible.


----------



## DIRT (May 12, 2005)

I would be interested in this exchange as well.  As far as the prints,  I think it should be limited to darkroom images because it would suck for me to spend hours in the darkroom dedicating myself to the project just to recieve a digital print,  Or worse... An inkjet print.  Im not big on the theme idea either.


----------



## KevinR (May 13, 2005)

Sounds good Dirt. Looks like right now we have a possible 5 players. What I thought I would do is come up with a list (word document) of the info to include with the photo. I will then put up an official thread and open it up for a few weeks to see if anybody else will be interested. Then set a date for submission. 

There will be a pretty good chunk of time for everybody, so hopefully we can get the two Matts in on this.

It will be 1 photo that best represents your personnel style. If you don't feel you have one. Just the one that really pleases you.

And yes, we'll keep this fairly snobby, and make it hand made darkroom prints.


----------

